# Tambour doors



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

I would like to make my own. I've searched the net and found Amana $200 set of bits but was wondering if anyone has made there own without the bits.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I've never made one but I can't see any reason why you couldn't rip the slats on your TS, run each side across a round-over bit, and glue them to canvas. I've seen this done in WWing mags before the advent of the internet so I'm sure a quick google would find a DIY tambour door tutorial.


----------

